# typing problem with my inspiron 1501



## jjstrud1 (May 19, 2008)

When i play cs and enter a chat, it will constantly type the equal sign. It also occurs when i try to play l2, i can never log in...

i have tried the following:
New drivers
reroll drivers
remove the key 
Disable key
reset the registery

none have worked. please help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

a stuck '=' key perhaps? have you tried using an external keyboard?


----------



## jjstrud1 (May 19, 2008)

yeah its not a stuc key.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

so you mean keyboard works well in MS Word, Notepad, etc?


----------



## jjstrud1 (May 19, 2008)

yeah
its only messed up when i play gamesthat have a typing function


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

so it happens only when you are playing games like CS... 

ok wait... i will ask assistance from a fellow team member that may have some clue why this is happening...


----------



## jjstrud1 (May 19, 2008)

yup, thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, 

Seems that there is a conflict between your drivers and CS. Have you tried using the different keyboard?


----------



## kidani (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry for the necromancy, but I'm having the same issue. Here's what I've got so far:


It is a problem with Inspiron 1501 laptops.
It is not actually sending an equal sign, but keyboard code E00D.
Oddly enough, holding SHIFT when E00D is sent turns it into a + instead of an =.
It has no relation to any specific program, or indeed, any operating system.
For myself, during normal use, it generally does not interfere with programs (word processing, internet browsing, chat, and so on), but if Alt-Tab is attempted, the OS picks up the "keystroke" and closes the window when E00D is sent (which is normal functionality if you press any key while Alt-Tab is open). I've resorted to a third-party Alt-Tab replacement in the meantime.
Command prompt [Start -> Run -> cmd], alt-space -> edit -> mark causes the PC Speaker to beep whenever E00D is sent (which is normal behavior if you press any key in mark mode).
Occasionally a program will not start "focused", I believe this happens if E00D is sent between telling the program to start and its window actually appearing.
I have not personally had this happen in Counter-Strike, but it has happened on various other games. Two off the top of my head are the login screens of Ragnarok Online and MapleStory, though it is fine once ingame.
Program tooltips tend to disappear when E00D is sent.
SharpKeys, a key remapping/disabling program that provides a GUI for the Windows Registry key remapping/disabling hack was unable to prevent it from sending, even though the utility does pick it up as 0000 (disabled) instead of E00D after remapping.
After using "Dell System Restore" on the machine, it was fixed for a while, but started back up shortly after (maybe after I rebooted? I'm not sure).

Every result on Google related to this that I could find (inspiron 1501 e00d) was Linux-related, so there's no help there. There's a video demonstrating the problem on an Inspiron 1501 running Linux here.

Updating the BIOS did not work for me, and results from Google suggest powering down, removing and reinserting the battery, which did not work for me.

edit: Various programs may be interpreting it as an equals sign because = (or +) is 000D, and it's sending E00D. Reading only the last two parts of the code? Sounds like it..


----------



## dan_21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all  I've got the same problem. I've got 2 laptops (2x dell inspiron 1501) and they both are having the same problem. I can't log to Lineage 2 or other games like that. Only tibia and cabal works good.

Soo... I think that this is problem with this model of dell computers. I can't instal linux, because i only see error etc... :/ I tryied to disconect LAPTOP KEYBOARD and use usb keyboard and I see the same action... ^^ I disconect all keyboards and I still see it ;D It's rly crazy - how key can be used, when computer don't have any keyboards?? ;D How?! I know that this is key that works like right click - key with symbol of windows on standard keyboards... I'm running dell diagnostic and it says me, that this key i stucked. But i can use it normally in windows at all... And it don't do any action in windows... Only in some games and in dos/bios. I can't do scandisc on start of windows too, because "key was pressed" and scandisc always is turning off... :/ 

I'll tell it again. I've got that problem with BOTH PC's - one on XP professional SP 2 and second - XP home edition - both pc's have same problem, same parts in computer, same drivers - same cd's with firmware to dell laptops. If i disconect all keyboards and problem still is - it seems that buying new keyboard have no sense... You said, that bios update didn't help too... So what can it be?? Error on mainboard?? Or what?? Maybe ghosts?? ;D Blocking that key with programs on windows don't help too... You can't use that key, but it's still stucked ^^ So how can I fix it?? ^^


----------



## SelfishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

I had this exact problem and finally fixed it with a BIOS update. I suspect it has something to do with the high precision timer but can't confirm. Different OS's see the keypress as a different character but all of them see it. Details can be found at http://www.selfishman.net/2008/06/24/problem-with-dell-inspiron-1501-keypress-every-second/

--Blaine


----------



## kidani (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the response, Blaine.

The latest version that I see on the Dell website for BIOS is 12/24/2007, and I updated to that shortly before my prior post, and as of today I'm still getting it, so that didn't fix it for me.

I tried that KeyboardTest thing - without using the keyboard map workaround (which doesn't work, for the record - it just spams 00_00 instead which is still enough to screw some things up) .. without the workaround KeyboardTest prints Wake Wake Wake Wake if I have Windows checked, but nothing if BIOS is checked. Wake seems to be identical to Fn+F10 on the built-in keyboard. If I use the workaround, KeyboardTest prints Power Power Power Power, so I'm not sure how you got "Pause Pause Pause Pause".

Is the BIOS version you found on the website 12/24/2007? :sigh: I've pretty much resorted to living with it now.



dan_21 said:


> Hi all  I've got the same problem. I've got 2 laptops (2x dell inspiron 1501) and they both are having the same problem. I can't log to Lineage 2 or other games like that. Only tibia and cabal works good.


With Lineage 2, you can still log in, you just have to be patient and careful. Every time the keyboard automatically inputs a character, immediately hit backspace then put a character of your own in, and eventually you should get all the letters in so you can log in


----------



## dan_21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Okey... But I'll have only corect nick (I see what letters are wrong) but password still will be wrong, because i see only stars and I don't know what symbols're wrong... I'll try with bios update... If it'll help, I'll write here about it, if not - I'll write about it in next answer. Thx 4 all and have a nice day


----------



## SelfishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

I applied BIOS version A15 (2.6.2) first as I downloaded the wrong one and this fixed it. I then updated to A16 (2.6.3) and the problem was no longer there. The current version A16(2.6.3) is available at http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/Win1501263.EXE and the previous A15(2.6.2) is at http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/Win1501_262.EXE .

If the problem persists even after these updates then try turning off the high precision timer in the BIOS. If it is already off then try turning it on.

I ripped apart my laptop and spent hours fighting with everything trying to figure out the problem. I'm not sure what actually triggered it but it stopped *immediately* after the BIOS update.

--Blaine


----------



## kidani (Jun 10, 2008)

SelfishMan said:


> I'm not sure what actually triggered it but it stopped *immediately* after the BIOS update.
> 
> --Blaine


BIOS 2.6.2 [downgrade]: Still happens
Enabling High Precision Timer: Still happens
BIOS 2.6.3: Still happens

High precision timer was originally off. :sigh: Maybe you just got lucky :wink:


dan_21 said:


> Okey... But I'll have only corect nick (I see what letters are wrong) but password still will be wrong, because i see only stars and I don't know what symbols're wrong...


Right, but if you're quick and pay attention you can still get your password in - the character only shows up every second on the second. If you blank your password field, then as soon as you see a star show up, hit backspace then a letter of your password, then wait until another star shows up and repeat the process, you should eventually get your password in :smile:

If you manage to remove the star every time it automatically puts one in before putting in one letter of your password, and you keep track of how many letters you've put in, it's not so hard.


----------



## dan_21 (Jul 2, 2008)

We're fighting with errors on our computers... We bought them, pay for them, so they should work.. And what support do?? 0 response for mails, sending new parts for Your pc but You still see the same problem ;D So they send next of the same part of computer and after 3/4 times changing your mainboard or all pc ;D That's very weird... That computers should work and the end. Maybe all they wasn't tested for problems?? Lol... Dell is rly only piece of **** ;P And now about update of bios.. I download both od these updates of bios and try to update... (close all programs etc.) and run program to update bios... First 3 options - ok, backup - ok, flask - hmmm... :/ error: 
BIOS update failed! Failed to flash BIOS image:
BIOS in not flashable.
Error code: - 144
See the help for troubleshooting.

What now?? ;P


----------



## kidani (Jun 10, 2008)

dan_21 said:


> Failed to flash BIOS image:
> BIOS in not flashable.
> Error code: - 144
> See the help for troubleshooting.


I had this problem a few months ago, and what I did to solve it is probably not what you want to hear: Dell System Restore. :upset:

BIOS updates worked fine after that, but, of course, it resets all your settings and pretty much wipes your hard drive.

Apparently, this is what you do to do a Dell System Restore, but I already forgot if that's what I did, haha.


----------



## dan_21 (Jul 2, 2008)

No thx ;D And I think, that there'll be some problem, because computer is after format and now it hasn' xp home with which it was shipped, so I don't wanna see how "sweet" can be effects of that program ;D Hmm... But what about flashing from boot cd?? Maybe someone knows where I can find files like ASRock FLASH.EXE is for asrock motherboard?? Hmm... We can say, that i don't know what I'll need here, because this is laptop and situation looks little different ;D But maybe someone knows?? It can be boot from cd or from usb...


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

More necromancy!

I followed the advice of a Linux forum even though I have XP Pro SP3 and removed the battery from the laptop, then pushed the power button down for a few seconds, I assume to clear static electricity. After plugging everything back in, all was good 

I hate to think I'd have to do this every so often though, couldn't Dell have designed laptops that don't accumulate static to a point that functionality is impaired?


----------



## giller09 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the same exact problem. In CS the = sign keeps popping up every second. I've tried updating the bios, one forum said to flash with old bios than reflash with new bios, and that didnt work for me either. In other text boxes like word and this one, it obviously doesn't occur, only in CS. I'm thinking it may be related to why my screen saver doesn't work either. I use to have Vista and had same problem, i've just formatted to xp thinking that would fix it but that didn't work either. I've uninstalled they touchpad driver thinking that may of had something to do with it but that didn't work. Im stumped for ideas, so if everyone has anything, let me know, im willing to try anything, thanks.


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

Try what I said in my post if you didn't already: turn off laptop, unplug AC from the back, take battery out, hold down power button for a few seconds a few times... seems to clear static electricity but don't quote me on that. All I know is it's worked and I haven't had the problem since. 

I never really noticed it til Alt-Tab stopped working, Msn never showed me as idle and my screensaver never came on. Also In Virtual PC 2007, my Windows 98 installation was ========


----------



## silviusmill (Jan 13, 2009)

It worked for me. Thank you. I would never tried to unplug before reading this tip here.


----------



## giller09 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya I've tried that a couple times, pulled the battery and AC plug and pressed the power button a couple times. Doesn't want to work, im running out of things to do to fix the problem. I really thought the format to xp would help but that didn't do anything. It must be something to do with bios im assuming, but even flashing that didnt help. If anyone has any ideas please feel free to throw them out there, im willing to try anything, Thanks


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you try turning the high precision timer on or off? I think that's what it's called. Before I pulled ou the battery I tried that and it stopped it for a while, but it seems different things fix each laptop, I dunno.

When you pulled the battery, how long did you hold down the button for, and how many times? The site I went to said to hold it down for 3 seconds or so about 3 or 4 times.


----------



## giller09 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya i held it down 3-4 times for a long time, like atleast 5 seconds each time. Ill look into that high precision timer thing you talking about, and see if that helps.


----------



## darkfighter37 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm having this exact same problem with Portal, and with GTA III and GTA:VC (except the signal is # for the GTA games) - but it doesn't affect Halo, or Alt+Tab. I've tried clearing the static, to no avail; I've toggled the high precision timer, to no avail. I'm yet to try the BIOS trick but I'll try that in a few minutes.

I might point out that I'm running Windows Vista, SP1 and Ubuntu Hardy Heron on the same box, but Ubuntu doesn't appear to be having the problem.


----------



## darkfighter37 (Dec 28, 2005)

No luck. I've checked and the problem is not on my installation of Linux, AFAIK, only on Windows.

Anyone got another solution?


----------



## darkfighter37 (Dec 28, 2005)

OK, sorry about flooding the thread, but there aren't any "edit" buttons floating around. I did an antivirus scan and a spyware scan, somehow that worked for me. Maybe that'll help?

I also had the suggestion from a friend to reset the CMOS by replacing the CMOS battery. This should only be tried as a last resort because it involves opening the laptop up.


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, the edit button goes away from your post after 30 mins.

I think it's weird how yours only affected windows, because from what I've found out, it's a hardware problem, so it should affect all OS's. But at least you managed to get it sorted 

Giller09, did you try the high precision timer? And have you tried flashing the BIOS?

Flash it at your own risk. It's unlikely something would go wrong but if you lost power during it for some reason, then you could brick your laptop.


----------



## giller09 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya I've tried the BIOS flashing a couple times with no luck. I've turned off the high precision event timer and that didnt work either. Running out of options now.


----------



## dan_21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi again ^^ I still have same problem.. I could only dream about instal for ex. gentoo linux, because the "ghost button" stil exists. It's so i can tell, that that thing works in all systems. In win XP You can't see it, because XP just don't read that like a symbol press. But try to ALT + TAB some aps. In standard if You hold down ALT without TAB after use TAB key, You should see all aps that are current opened. But on our laptops that window just disapear. Or the best evident for that is instal Vue6 program on win XP. Every second when You have that aplication active You can hear sound of some error in windows. So problem just still exists and crashes windows in few months.

I tried removing static electrity, turning down high precision timer etc. and that thing just still apear... Someone have any idea for it??

If some mistakes, sry for my "english".. ^^ Still not that good in that language as I want ;P


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

dan_21 said:


> Hi again ^^ I still have same problem.. I could only dream about instal for ex. gentoo linux, because the "ghost button" stil exists. It's so i can tell, that that thing works in all systems. In win XP You can't see it, because XP just don't read that like a symbol press. But try to ALT + TAB some aps. In standard if You hold down ALT without TAB after use TAB key, You should see all aps that are current opened. But on our laptops that window just disapear. Or the best evident for that is instal Vue6 program on win XP. Every second when You have that aplication active You can hear sound of some error in windows. So problem just still exists and crashes windows in few months.
> 
> I tried removing static electrity, turning down high precision timer etc. and that thing just still apear... Someone have any idea for it??
> 
> If some mistakes, sry for my "english".. ^^ Still not that good in that language as I want ;P


Did you flash the BIOS with the latest update?


----------

